# HOB aqueon filter not turning on



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so i went to look at my tank today and the filter wasnt on. So the obvious thing to do is to see if its plugged in - it is. Then i made sure the outlet was working at it is. So i went to check if it was clogged and sure enough its not. What could be wrong with it?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I hope the motor hasn't gone bad. 

This is what I do. Sometimes I use a thin stick or small screwdriver to get the impeller going. I just spin the impeller a little bit and it starts up.

You can probably remove the motor/impeller assembly and clean it too.

I remove my impeller from the motor and clean that area with a brush. I clean the outside of the impeller with a brush too. Then I take a thin paper and wire twist tie, cut a "V" on the end. Then I insert that through the axle hole and pull it through and then I rinse it well.

It is surprising that a tiny amount of goo plugs it up.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I had an HOB that would run for several days at a time then shut off. I finally figured out that snails were getting in and clogging the impeller. I had to take the whole assembly apart, bleach and thoroughly scrub the filter b/c they'd even laid eggs inside the filter that kept hatching out and doing the same thing over and over... (dratted snails )


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Some filters have trouble starting up after a power outage or disconnecting the power cable if they haven't been cleaned for a while. This happens to my AquaClear filters and powerheads.

See if you can access the impeller chamber and clean both impeller and chamber and surrounding areas with a little brush or cotton stick or such. Just removing the biofilm that builds over time makes my AquaClears spin up like new again.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

yep, 95% of the time it's just built up crud.

+1 for giving it a thorough clean.


----------

